

In-the-box, a Dalvik port for iOS that lets Android apps run on iDevices - mrseb
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2386268,00.asp

======
mmastrac
Interesting project, but what are Apple's current views of dynamic
interpreters? At one point I know that you couldn't interpret code at all. Has
this changed to allow interpretation of code where no additional code is
downloaded from the network?

BTW: direct link to project: <http://www.in-the-box.org/>

~~~
comex
Yes, it has:

> 3.3.2 An Application may not download or install executable code.
> Interpreted code may only be used in an Application if all scripts, code and
> interpreters are packaged in the Application and not downloaded.

------
gte910h
They are using a relatively older phone there. I'd like to see startup time on
a iPhone4.

